# Sell Netflix in USA or cash in OZ shares



## GuyBlom (19 May 2019)

Hi All, 
my Australian niece currently lives and works in USA and needs to raise $USD 25K. I manage a modest portfolio of OZ stocks (banks, industrials etc) on her behalf. She also has a US holding of Netflix stock (circa $20K usd) as a result of her employment contract. In order to raise the $25K USD she needs would it be best to sell the equivalent in OZ stocks (circa $37K AUD) and send her the proceeds, or should she sell her Netflix stock first to avoid currency conversion losses?

Does anybody have an opinion on this, and how valuable would you classify the Netflix holdings to be? i.e. would she be better holding on to them and copping the currency loss?


----------



## Zaxon (19 May 2019)

GuyBlom said:


> Hi All,
> should she sell her Netflix stock first to avoid currency conversion losses?
> 
> Does anybody have an opinion on this, and how valuable would you classify the Netflix holdings to be? i.e. would she be better holding on to them and copping the currency loss?



Let's quickly look at Netflix's earnings, which are growing well:






Over the long term, Netflix's share price has grown well:




But you'll notice of late, the SP seems to be caught in a trading range.

Another way to look at it is to ask: is Netflix an oversized holding relative to the other individual company holdings in Australia?  If so, the concentration risk of holding that much in one company is something to consider.

I'm deliberately not giving you an answer, since we don't know your investment objectives or what your other holdings are.  But I've given you plenty to think about.


----------



## dutchie (17 September 2020)

NFLX - Netflix Inc   (NASDAQ)

*Netflix promotes pedophilia.

Cancel your  subscription. Sell your shares.*



*‘Cancel Netflix’ Backlash Grows Over ‘Cuties’ Film’s Sexualization of Young Girls*

By Todd Spangler

46




Courtesy of Netflix
[*UPDATE:* Netflix issued a statement saying “Cuties” is “a social commentary against the sexualization of young children” and encouraged critics to watch it.]
Controversial French film “Cuties” — about a young Senegalese girl in Paris who joins a “free-spirited dance clique” to escape family dysfunction — has spawned a new backlash against Netflix by critics who allege it goes over the line in portraying children in a sexualized manner.
The hashtag “#CancelNetflix” was the No. 1 trending topic on Twitter in the U.S. Thursday, after “Cuties” premiered Sept. 9 on Netflix.
A petition on Change.org calling on Netflix customers to cancel their subscriptions over “Cuties” and other content on the streaming service “that exploits children and creates a disturbing vibe,” currently has nearly 600,000 signers.










						‘Cancel Netflix’ Backlash Grows Over ‘Cuties’ Film’s Sexualization of Young Girls
					

[UPDATE: Netflix issued a statement saying “Cuties” is “a social commentary against the sexualization of young children” and encouraged critics to watch it.] Controversial F…




					variety.com


----------

